# Honda HS828 pull to start problem



## 824valleyns (Dec 12, 2014)

I have had the HS828 since new for many years and have been very happy with the performance of the units.
Though I have an electric start, I have always used the pull handle/rope to start the unit and it usually does so on the first pull.
I have recently noticed that the pull handle/rope does not engage every time na d I have to return the pull start to the at rest stage once or twice before it will engage - provide resistance. It still starts the first pull once it engages.
Please provide suggestions to repair this and whatever parts maybe required. 
I do not plan to repair until the snow season has completed. Lots of snow here and more expected over the next few weeks.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Go on over to YouTube and check out Donyboy's channel. He'll likely have a step by step on how to repair your recoil starter. Those Honda engines are the Boss. Over 10 years old and still starts first pull.
Here's a link. https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC6MEb54vwjicHs7L39sS4hA


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

hi 824
Welcome to the Forum. Sounds like your starter dogs are not releasing from the starter hub consistently...could be a simple lubrication problem. Or, maybe one of the dogs is inoperative....jammed or broken spring...and it takes more than one pull to engage the working one. In either case, you will need to remove the pull start mechanism. It is most likely held on by three or four small hex screws. Inspection of the interior while pull the cord will indicate your problem MH


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I concur with motorhead64 about the dogs. It could be beyond lubing, but try that first. There are three bolts to undo, with the bottom one behind a rubber plug. Pry that out and remove the three 6mm bolts that hold the recoil starter assembly. 

I would spray some penetrating fluid (like PB Blaster) all around the zone where the dog (ratchet, No. 4) comes out of the reel cover (No.9). If you have dirt or a dirt/grease combination in the spring (No. 11) this will only be a temporary fix, but it should get you going.

Here is a parts schematic from boats.net:

All Years HS828 TAS Honda Snowblower RECOIL STARTER (1) Diagram and Parts

or Robert's:

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up Results

Both show the assembly rotated...not sure why though. My shop manual shows it in the "up is up and down is down" way.

I bought my 828 new in 1991 and have used it hard for 24 years. My recoil started sticking last year and the lubing has worked pretty well. It has stuck once this year and I may tear it down this summer and clean it out thoroughly - may get a new spring - don't know yet.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

lubricate it with pb blaster


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

824valleyns said:


> I do not plan to repair until the snow season has completed. Lots of snow here and more expected over the next few weeks.


I don't know of any way to get lubrication to the ratchet area without some dis-assembly. When the temps get really low is when the "dogs" don't want to come out (or in this case, "dog"). If you won't disassemble, I suggest you use the 120volt starter. I bet when the weather warms up, you won't notice the problem, but as soon as cold temps arrive, you'll see the problem come back.


----------

